# Just a follow up /update



## Sparksraven (Oct 17, 2020)

Just wanted to say to all the naysayers. We got her Visa approved and she will be arriving here Friday.
The Chinese consulate dont work like an american embassy. They got on it and got it done

Thanks to all who really wanted to be informed


----------

